# 1956 PECO Ad



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

1956 Philadelphia Electric Compamy ad.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A grown man watching Bozo the Clown?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> A grown man watching Bozo the Clown?


That is not Bozo, you Bozo, that was a clown on local tv, Happy the Clown. :laughing:


----------

